# SAME Titan 190



## shanno

I would like some feedback on the Same Titan 190 tractor. I am thinking of buying one and would appreciate any feedback re reliability, any common problems and at what hours etc. Engine reliability and transmission etc. Thankyou.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Never heard of them in the U.S. but wanted to welcome you to the forum1


----------



## rsmith335

Welcome! Can you send pictures?


----------



## owner21

Here is Your Same Titan 190 tractor SAME in 1991r consolidated itself with DEUTZ (German factory -engine was the same ) Same Titan 190 - 540/1000 40 - Landwirt.com[1]/1/


----------

